# Any Horror Movie Fans??



## agnesthelion (Oct 5, 2012)

Its that time of year where the horror movies are on tv. I love, LOVE horror movies! Even the bad ones. My faves are....

The original Psycho. Might be the best horror movie ever.

I also like The Strangers, Poltergeist, Halloween (the original first one) Wrong Turn, Blair Witch, Paranormal Activity

What are some of your faves!!!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 5, 2012)

I love any and ALL horror movies! The B rated ones that are terrible, I will watch every single one! My husband has banned me from the redbox because I always bring back a terrible horror movie. 

I love the original Psycho, well pretty much anything Alfred Hitchcock. It is so good! 
I also love the original Halloween, Nightmare on Elm Street, 
Night of the Living Dead, The Exorcist, House on Haunted Hill (the original) 
Thats just to name a few. I can't think of them all. 

Ohhh and Amityville Horror, the old and the newer one.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 5, 2012)

I forgot about Nightmare on Elm Street and The Exorcist! Oh heck yeah 

My hubby doesn't have my horror film obsession movie either. He thinks they are all dumb and doesn't get scared.

I just mostly love them all. Dumb or not a good scare is fun to me.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 5, 2012)

They usually don't scare me, I just love the whole horror movie experience. 
I also really love zombie movies. Anything zombie. I think we've seen EVERY crappy zombie movie ever made. My husband loves zombies too, so he allows the bad zombie movies!

I've spent many a late night watching Alfred Hitchcock presents, they're not scary but they're suspenseful and usually really good!


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 6, 2012)

Love scarey movies  Halloween, Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, Scream, Jeepeers Creapers, Psycho. 

There are many more......I can watch them and never get tired of them.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm kind of weird when it comes to horror films. I want to watch them but then while I am watching it and after I'm just like why did I do this to myself. I'm terrified for a week after. Such a baby haha.

I think I'll definitely have to dig out Halloween and Nightmare on Elm Street in a few weeks though. Those are some serious films


----------



## Alee C. (Oct 6, 2012)

I love horror movies. Especially the Pet Cemetary movies by Stephen King.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 6, 2012)

^^^^yes Pet Semetary (don't they spell it wrong?)

Love that one too. This thread is great it's making me remember all the scary movies I want to watch for Halloween!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 8, 2012)

oh i love horror movies...texas chainsaw massacre, "It", The Fog, Paranormal Activity (all of them), the exorcist...man so many to name!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 8, 2012)

Night of the Lepus is the only horror movie for me. Watching it is my halloween tradition.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 8, 2012)

oooo I loved The Fog! I watched it one night really late while everyone was sleeping and it really startled me! hahaha. Our field is sort of a valley, so we get a lot of fog ALL the time. I was weirded out for a while! 

Last night I watched 3 Children of the Corn movies! hahaha. They're so silly!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Fog was my first horror movie that my parents let me watch. I think I was 7 or 8 years old. Scared the daylights out of me haha. We recently watched The Woman in Black. Great movie.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah I just watched the woman In Black too. It surprised me. I thought it was going to be stupid but it was pretty good. Didn't really scare me that much but it had some parts.

Paranormal Activity movies freak me out only because of how it's filmed it looks "real" and I have a little kid and the second one where it was moving the baby in the crib scared me to death!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2012)

ZOMBIES!! Give a shout out to Richard Matheson, the originator of the whole genre. " The last man on Earth" made in Italy and starring Vincent Price. You all may be more familiar with the secondary title, "I Am Legend"--read the book back in the early fifties and couldn't put it down. Invasion of the Body snatchers was pretty good, but it was a rip-off of Heinlein's "Puppet Masters". "Psycho", the orignal slasher movie is also a great choice. Of course, we have "Night of the Lepus" too, even though it's one of the worst movies ever made it is about bunnies, sort of.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont know if anybody has ever watched it, but Invaders from Mars scared the life out of me when I was little. I think it was from the 50s. I watched it and it scared me so bad as a kid that I would run every where because I was terrified that I would be sucked underground and have a needle put in the back of my neck...I really need to find that movie and watch it again haha


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 10, 2012)

For anyone that hasnt seen it, here is the link to watch the whole movie on youtube [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRCqQMcsORo[/ame]


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG!!!! i absolutly loveee horror movies. recently i have watched orphan, paranormal activity 3, urban legend even though i dont really know if that is considered horror, and only some parts of other movies like the chainsaw massacre and the rite

i also love the original halloween. i got to meet him and get a picture with him. i also have the halloween ringtone on my phone  im kinda a fan of that movie if you couldnt tell lol

i really want to see woman in black, the next paranormal activity 4, and the house at the end of the street


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

patches2593 wrote:


> OMG!!!! i absolutly loveee horror movies. recently i have watched orphan, paranormal activity 3, urban legend even though i dont really know if that is considered horror, and only some parts of other movies like the chainsaw massacre and the rite
> 
> i also love the original halloween. i got to meet him and get a picture with him. i also have the halloween ringtone on my phone  im kinda a fan of that movie if you couldnt tell lol
> 
> i really want to see woman in black, the next paranormal activity 4, and the house at the end of the street



I'm a Halloween fan too. That's so cool you got to meet him! And the music to Halloween, omg might be the MOST spectacular movie score ever. Love it!

I watched Orphan too. Not really scary but s bit suspenseful. I could google this but is that girl really a little girl? She looks so creepy and older at the end! Must be makeup....?


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

We went to see Sinister on Sunday. I didn't think it was that scary and it probably could have been better. It DID NOT have a happy ending, but it was okay. 

Larry said something about Vincent Price. He is one of my all time favorite actors! The original House of Wax from 1953 and the original House on Haunted Hill(1959). I love him! 

I've also seen Woman in Black. I thought it was going to be crap, but it was actually pretty good. It started me a few times, and Daniel Ratcliff did a really good job, not being Harry Potter!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone else watching Night of the Lepus!? Me and the bunnies are terrified


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 3, 2012)

I've never seen "Night of the Lepus". When and where is it on?

I love the beginnings of horror movies when they're showing how wonderful life is before the bad things start to happen I watch until it gets bloody and then I have to shut my eyes.

I do better with suspense, spooky or ghostie movies. I love "The Others" and "The Woman in Black". I don't understand why Vampire movies are SO popular now. Can anyone tell me what's up with that?


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

katherine at sacred stories wrote:


> I've never seen "Night of the Lepus". When and where is it on?
> 
> I love the beginnings of horror movies when they're showing how wonderful life is before the bad things start to happen I watch until it gets bloody and then I have to shut my eyes.
> 
> I do better with suspense, spooky or ghostie movies. I love "The Others" and "The Woman in Black". I don't understand why Vampire movies are SO popular now. Can anyone tell me what's up with that?



The Woman In Black was a surprisingly good movie. Better than I thought it was gonna be!

The vampire obsession was started with Twilight, i think. Which, I never could get into. I might be too old. I read one of the books, which it was horrible. And watched the first movie, never did anything for me......


----------



## littl3red (Nov 3, 2012)

I loved The Woman in Black. Mostly because I've had a crush on Daniel Radcliffe ever since I saw the first Harry Potter movie in theaters.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> I loved The Woman in Black. Mostly because I've had a crush on Daniel Radcliffe ever since I saw the first Harry Potter movie in theaters.



And he did really good too. I was impressed with his performance. I only saw him as Harry potter before that!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 3, 2012)

Lisa, I know. I think I might be too old, too. I can't get into them at all and they're everywhere. They actually make me feel queasy

Thought of a few more I love, though. I did love Alien. The original House on Haunted Hill, the original The Haunting, the original The Fog. I love Silence of the Lambs...Body Snatchers...The Bad Seed...Children of the Corn...and Shadows and Fog--Woody Allen's homage to the genre is erie and wonderful!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 3, 2012)

Ashtin--Woman in Black is one of the few recent thrillers that I've really liked. Daniel Radcliffe did an excellent job. I think he's going to be around for a long time and that he's talented enough to avoid being thought of forever as Harry Potter...and he was great in that, too. Definitely can relate to your crush


----------



## Gordon (Nov 3, 2012)

Someone mentioned zombie movies. I'm not a big fan per se, but I loved 28 Days Later, and the genre spoof, Shaun of the Dead.

My favorite horror movie is Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 3, 2012)

Gordon--Oh yes!!!Rosemary's Baby isone of my all-timefavorites, too. It's worth watching just for the shots of the Dakota Apartment Building...Great building--John Lennon lived there.


----------

